# What an incredible display



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

*What an incredible display. This could be one of the last surviving Christian symbols in the country**!

**
This is about 70 miles from Amarillo outside of town called **Groom, TX
**
**
Read message at the end of pictures!
**
**
These are the pictures of the crucifixion of Christ Sculptured from metal by a man near Amarillo, TX ..*
*
The crosses are made of metal also. The man did this out of the kindness of his heart. Someone donated the land**on which to erect them.
**
**

*
*







*
*IN

CHEMISTRY, HE TURNED WATER TO WINE. 
**







*
*IN

BIOLOGY, HE WAS BORN WITHOUT THE NORMAL CONCEPTION;

*
*







*
*IN

PHYSICS, HE DISPROVED THE LAW OF GRAVITY WHEN HE ASCENDED INTO HEAVEN;

*
*







*
*IN ECONOMICS, *

*HE DISPROVED THE LAW OF DIMINISHING RETURN BY FEEDING 5000 MEN WITH TWO FISHES & 5 LOAVES OF BREAD;

*
*







*
*IN MEDICINE, *

*HE CURED THE SICK AND THE BLIND WITHOUT ADMINISTERING A SINGLE DOSE OF DRUGS, *

*







*
*IN

HISTORY, HE IS THE BEGINNING AND THE END;*

*







*
*IN GOVERNMENT,*

*HE SAID THAT HE SHALL BE CALLED WONDERFUL COUNSELOR, PRINCE OF PEACE.*

*







*
*IN RELIGION,*

*HE SAID NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXCEPT THROUGH HIM; *

*







*
*SO, WHO IS HE?*
*HE IS JESUS!*

*







*


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

*
*

*JOIN ME AND LET'S CELEBRATE HIM;** 
**HE IS WORTHY.*

*








*

*THE EYES BEHOLDING THIS MESSAGE SHALL NOT BEHOLD EVIL,*

*








*

*THE HAND THAT WILL SEND THIS MESSAGE TO EVERYBODY SHALL NOT LABOR IN VAIN,

*
*








*
*AND THE MOUTH SAYING AMEN TO THIS PRAYER 
SHALL SMILE FOREVER. *

*








*
*REMAIN IN GOD AND SEEK HIS FACE ALWAYS. 
AMEN.*

*








*
*IN GOD I'VE FOUND EVERYTHING!*

*








*
*The Greatest Man in History Jesus had no servants, yet they called Him Master.
**
*
*







*
*Had no degree, yet they called Him Teacher.

*
*







*
*Had no medicines, yet they called Him Healer*
*
**







*
*He had no army, yet kings feared Him.

*
*







*
*He won no military battles, yet He conquered the world. 
He committed no crime, yet they crucified Him. 
He was buried in a tomb, yet He lives today. 
I feel honored to serve such a Leader who loves us! 
If you believe in God and in Jesus

Christ His Son ... *


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, Groom is out there on I-40 just east of Amarillo where the big cross is on the south side of the interstate. I'm think'n this was built where the big cross is.....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Amen as I heal I give him the glory,kleenex please.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Wow.....beautiful!


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Praise to the Wonderful Lord of this world. Thank you Jesus for the gift of eternity. I love you and ask that You turn our country back into your hands!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Roger - http://www.crossministries.net/ - It's a very impressive site. I do a lot of my work about 25 miles northeast of there so I see it often. That cross is 190 feet tall.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

That is just awesome. They are depicting the stations of the Cross. With Easter only a few weeks ago, the images are so fresh in my mind. A blessing just to look at the pictures. "Ave Crux, spes unica!" _"Hail Holy Cross, our only hope!"_


----------

